# Zeiss Batis 135mm f/2.8 Review | Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello all.

I’ve published the written and video reviews today of the Batis 135mm.

Text Review: http://bit.ly/batis28135DA 
Video Review: http://bit.ly/Batis28135YT
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/batis28135IG

I had to borrow a Sony a7R II to do this review, but it was enough to make me very jealous of getting autofocusing, image stabilized Zeiss glass. Now if only that Sony body were more fun to actually use!

Here's a few shots I've taken with the lens:



April Showers by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



K.I.S.S. by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Slowly Vanishing Snow (Zeiss Batis 135mm f/2.8) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's a look at eyelashes in a crop (f/2.8)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 24, 2017)

It&#x27;s Seuss&#x27;s World... by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks really good Dustin. As a Sony user I really enjoy Batis lenses. I was hoping for an f2 and willing to spend higher price.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 25, 2017)

Is the f/2.8 better in other ways? It is APO? Is it much lighter?

- A


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Dustin!

Great lens, great review. I wish we could have Zeiss with AF also for Canon 


This comment


> ...
> if only that Sony body were more fun to actually use!
> ...


and this
[quote author=the review]
While I’m still not crazy about the ergonomics on the Sony body, I’ve come to appreciate what an incredible optical combination these two are.
[/quote]
really made me laugh and sure that this is fun to read but not to think of buying and changing the system.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 25, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Is the f/2.8 better in other ways? It is APO? Is it much lighter?
> 
> - A



It is APO. It is actually quite light for a Zeiss at just over 600g. I understand why they went with f/2.8 (and it may just be the right decision), but it does make them vulnerable to those who will just choose a zoom instead.


----------

